# 1960 JD 630 tractor sold on Iowa Auction - video



## Machinery Pete (Apr 28, 2012)

Video of sweet 1960 JD 630 tractor selling on May 11, 2013 auction in Wellman, IA:






Pete

www.machinerypete.com


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Love those old two cylinders. That one looked great.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting. You help us farmers keep the pulse rate of what things are bringing and it is appreciated. The 630 reminds me of my 620. Has most of the bells and whistles and seeds 40ish acres of oats per year. It still wears its factory paint job and will as long as I own it.


----------

